# Help identifying this vintage Raleigh



## teisco (Oct 11, 2021)

Just found this and not sure what model it is. No decals, it does have Campy crank, hubs, seat stem, Wienmenn brakes, and Campy dropouts. Any ideas ?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 12, 2021)

Seventies vintage Competition GS?


----------



## slowride (Oct 12, 2021)

Around 77, 78, or so


----------



## teisco (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks, that is the one 
The rear campy sport derailleur was changed out and the campy sport pedals are replaced by newer clip on and the black brooks seat is gone so I am now looking for those items. The decals seem to have been removed for some reason but I found several sets on the bay. 
Cool bike and a full restore this winter.


----------



## teisco (Oct 12, 2021)

Hold the phone - the mystery continues. 
Here some photos showing the top bar cable guides are welded on and not clipped on as in the factory photo above. The front downtube and rear seat tube both have molded in water bottle attach points. The last photo shows the air pump front hook on the front bottom of the top tube and not on the seat tube as in the factory photo above..hmmmmm.


----------



## juvela (Oct 12, 2021)

teisco said:


> Hold the phone - the mystery continues.
> Here some photos showing the top bar cable guides are welded on and not clipped on as in the factory photo above. The front downtube and rear seat tube both have molded in water bottle attach points. The last photo shows the air pump front hook on the front bottom of the top tube and not on the seat tube as in the factory photo above..hmmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 1494781
> ...




-----

modifications performed prior to the present respray

headset has also been replaced


-----


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice bike! I really like the concave rims! 😎  😎


----------



## teisco (Oct 13, 2021)

_"modifications performed prior to the present respray
headset has also been replaced"_

Yes but not a bad repaint. Clay bar and then decals and then wax should help. Also have to polish all metal parts, spokes, seat tube, ect. Also need to find rear Campy Sport derailleur, Brooks pro black saddle, new bar wrap and more. Fun project and should look great come spring.


----------



## teisco (Oct 13, 2021)

_"Nice bike! I really like the concave rims! 😎 😎"_

They are cool, not sure what brand they are though.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 13, 2021)

Probably Weinnmann. Made in Belgium.


----------



## teisco (Oct 18, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> modifications performed prior to the present respray
> 
> ...



No mods, frame is now identified as an '82 (see attached photos of 1982 Comp GS with top bar welded guides and water bottle holder)


----------



## Schreck83 (Nov 7, 2021)

The Competition GS was also made in Japan around this time.  My 1981 GS has SunTour dropouts, Araya rims and DiaCompe G brakes instead of the Weinman and Campagnolo parts you have.  The saddle is not Brooks; it is a Raleigh-branded suede covered plastic saddle made by Kashimax.  Bars and stem are Raleigh-branded SR.  Otherwise, it is the Campagnolo Gran Sport group with the later 5-spoke crankset.  The chrome socks are shorter on the Japanese-built frames than the British.

Your bike was made in Nottingham and the shifter braze-ons appear to have been added.  Your downtube lug cutout is a different shape from the others shown in this thread.  There don't seem to be many Raleigh catalogs from this time to check against...

Currently waiting in the queue for some attention:


----------



## Schreck83 (Nov 7, 2021)

Since you have fender eyelets on the rear dropouts and the 3-arm crank, your frame is likely to be earlier than 1981.  Have you checked the serial number on the bottom bracket? Should start with WxY.....  with Y being the last digit of the year, so Wx9 would be 1979.


----------



## teisco (Nov 7, 2021)

I love a mystery 
Serial number states 80 (opps wrong, just re read the serial number, now I think it means 78?)


----------



## Schreck83 (Nov 7, 2021)

Ok, so the 1981 catalog shows Brooks Professional on the Competition GS, so I would think the 1980 GS had it too. 1981 graphics are the bold white as in earlier years, not the red script shown above.  The GS in the 1981 catalog could actually be a 1980 model since it has the 3-arm GS crank.  Not sure when they stopped making these, but my 5-arm GS crank is dated 1980.
https://www.jaysmarine.com/TH_Raleigh_Cat_81_24n25.html


----------



## teisco (Nov 7, 2021)

I messed up, re read the number and now I think it states '78 , correct ?


----------



## Schreck83 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yes! May 1978, made in Worksop, England.
1978 catalog for the competition GS


----------



## teisco (Nov 9, 2021)

Schreck83 said:


> Yes! May 1978, made in Worksop, England.
> 1978 catalog for the competition GS



Thanks, now to make it look that good again. 
And so it begins:


----------

